# dbol vs drol which one do you prefer?



## losieloos (Nov 16, 2012)

I never hear anadrol getting any love, never tried it but really want to.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 16, 2012)

d bol.


i use it at 10-20mg, like arnold did for this bridges...  dose it right in the AM

or roll with 40/50mg for 4-6wks....


----------



## DADAWG (Nov 16, 2012)

losieloos said:


> I never hear anadrol getting any love, never tried it but really want to.



my lab rat liked anadrol . it seems like hit or miss , some feel like shit on it and some just grow like weeds so you wont know until you try it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 16, 2012)

Best of both worlds... I'm on 50 drol, 20 dbol and 25 winstrol... A little moon face but that might actually be the deca.


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 16, 2012)

The argument I have always read on other boards in favor of dbol is more gains on a mg/mg basis (so less dbol required) without the extra severe sides of drol (that would come with the number of mgs required to get the gains of dbol).  Comments?


----------



## Yaya (Nov 17, 2012)

I always reacted good to dbol so well that i never had to try abombs


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 17, 2012)

losieloos said:


> *I never hear anadrol getting any love*, never tried it but really want to.



two problems with drol, for me:

1)  too tired.  just want to sleep all the time
2)  gains come and go to quick.   what's the point?  If i want a quickstart, i;ll just get some test p


----------



## losieloos (Nov 17, 2012)

I've actually heard drol gains are better then dbol .


----------



## SAD (Nov 17, 2012)

Depends on your goals, I suppose.  If you're using orals for long lasting benefits, you're doing it wrong.  Me personally, I like to blast my orals pre-meet, and I prefer a cocktail.  Keep in mind gentlemen, cocktails must be highly respected and well thought out.  It serves you no purpose and is dangerous to just throw a bunch of orals in your mouth and swallow.  

As per the initial question, I like dbol and drol equally, when used alone, but when used together in appropriate doses, I hit the mother lode for powerlifting.


----------



## losieloos (Nov 17, 2012)

SAD said:


> Depends on your goals, I suppose.  If you're using orals for long lasting benefits, you're doing it wrong.  Me personally, I like to blast my orals pre-meet, and I prefer a cocktail.  Keep in mind gentlemen, cocktails must be highly respected and well thought out.  It serves you no purpose and is dangerous to just throw a bunch of orals in your mouth and swallow.
> 
> As per the initial question, I like dbol and drol equally, when used alone, but when used together in appropriate doses, I hit the mother lode for powerlifting.



Sounds hardcore I like that.


----------



## thades (Nov 17, 2012)

SAD said:


> Depends on your goals, I suppose.  If you're using orals for long lasting benefits, you're doing it wrong.  Me personally, I like to blast my orals pre-meet, and I prefer a cocktail.  Keep in mind gentlemen, cocktails must be highly respected and well thought out.  It serves you no purpose and is dangerous to just throw a bunch of orals in your mouth and swallow.
> 
> As per the initial question, I like dbol and drol equally, when used alone, but when used together in appropriate doses, I hit the mother lode for powerlifting.



how do you dose them pre-meet?


----------



## SAD (Nov 17, 2012)

I hesitate to say because I don't want any of you guys thinking that I'm advocating dangerous or reckless use of orals.  Safe to say, the total duration is less than 3 weeks, the doses of each are less than when you'd run them solo, and Himalaya Liver Care is used well before/during/after the blast.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 17, 2012)

thades said:


> how do you dose them pre-meet?





SAD said:


> I hesitate to say because I don't want any of you guys thinking that I'm advocating dangerous or reckless use of orals.  Safe to say, the total duration is less than 3 weeks, the doses of each are less than when you'd run them solo, and Himalaya Liver Care is used well before/during/after the blast.



I'll say it....

Thades - My first meet I ran 80mg Halo... Granted this was one day though. I wouldn't do that for a duration. Other guys will use 100mg dbol or more.  If I were to combine the two, based on how I react to dbol and drol, I would probably run 50 dbol and 150 drol for a meet.

The lethargy from the drol would be tough, but nothing some ephedrine wouldn't get rid of.

Again - this is for meet day only.


----------



## thades (Nov 17, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I'll say it....
> 
> Thades - My first meet I ran 80mg Halo... Granted this was one day though. I wouldn't do that for a duration. Other guys will use 100mg dbol or more.  If I were to combine the two, based on how I react to dbol and drol, I would probably run 50 dbol and 150 drol for a meet.
> 
> ...



Wow, 80mg of halo?? That had to be aweesome!

Definitely can't pull off those doses for any real amount of time but for one day there has to some pretty incredible results.


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 17, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I'll say it....
> 
> Thades - My first meet I ran 80mg Halo... Granted this was one day though. I wouldn't do that for a duration. Other guys will use 100mg dbol or more.  If I were to combine the two, based on how I react to dbol and drol, I would probably run 50 dbol and 150 drol for a meet.
> 
> ...



agree.  and it takes a week or two for me anyways for the lethargy to kick in.............


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 17, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> agree.  and it takes a week or two for me anyways for the lethargy to kick in.............



Well I would run the drol and dbol like I am now at 20 to 50 and then jack it up for the meet.  So the lethargy would be there. The adrenaline of the meet and like I said - ephedrine will get you firing on all cylinders.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 17, 2012)

thades said:


> Wow, 80mg of halo?? That had to be aweesome!
> 
> Definitely can't pull off those doses for any real amount of time but for one day there has to some pretty incredible results.



It was my first time running Halo. I loved it. I was hard as a rock. Pumps were awesome and it actually made me happier. Which is just bizzare!


----------



## Workhard10 (Nov 17, 2012)

Only tried dbol but it was the truth. Awesome strength gains.


----------



## 3DRanger87 (Nov 17, 2012)

I ran dbol at 40mg a day for four weeks, had 19lbs gained but have lost 10lbs in two weeks. Seems to be leveling out now. Didn't see huge strength gains but obviously put on a large amount of water weight. I'll be using drol at the end of my current cycle, I've seen and heard some substantial gains from friends. Looking forward to it


----------



## sfstud33 (Nov 17, 2012)

I loved anadrol until week three and it killed my appetite. Doing dbol now and it makes me feel good. Only on day three though..,,


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 17, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Best of both worlds... I'm on 50 drol, 20 dbol and 25 winstrol... A little moon face but that might actually be the deca.




Got to go with POB on this one.... I love a good blend and this is one of them...

and yea, watch you sodium (especially in cottage cheese) because the decca with bloat you and so will the dbol.

If you only run one? I'm a dbol guy ....


Respect,
Vette


----------



## Androgenic Fury (Nov 18, 2012)

Dbol for sure. Gave me insane vascularity and pumps. The drol I ran was bunk I'm pretty sure, so don't have much positive to say on that.


----------



## HH (Nov 18, 2012)

Dbol has my heart!


----------



## SAD (Nov 18, 2012)

Alright, I'll spill my pre-meet cocktail.

Starting 20 days out, I run 50mg drol per day with 30mg dbol per day.  Three days out I double those and add halo at 30mg per day.  Night before the meet I take my entire day's dosage again right before bed.  Next morning, the day of the meet, it's another 100mg drol with 60mg dbol and 30mg halo, supplemented with halo during the meet.

Disclaimer: there is no reason to try this unless you are a competitive powerlifter.


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 18, 2012)

SAD said:


> Alright, I'll spill my pre-meet cocktail.
> 
> Starting 20 days out, I run 50mg drol per day with 30mg dbol per day.  Three days out I double those and add halo at 30mg per day.  Night before the meet I take my entire day's dosage again right before bed.  Next morning, the day of the meet, it's another 100mg drol with 60mg dbol and 30mg halo, supplemented with halo during the meet.
> 
> Disclaimer: there is no reason to try this unless you are a competitive powerlifter.



Thank you for the disclaimer SAD.... PLEASE brothers, realize that SAD and his body and needs are completely different than yours and mine... while the synergy of his blend is great (I can testify to that) that much drol and dbol would have me completely bed ridden!

By the way, for those who don't know, SAD is one big ass mofo and I doubt anyone here has his size or competes at the level he does... so hear what he says but know that this is one big, bad serious brother.

Disclaimer: My pp is bigger than his.


Total Respect,
Vette


----------



## Popeye (Nov 18, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Disclaimer: My pp is bigger than his.




LOL...damnit vette...im trying to be quiet in my tree stand...lol


----------



## Mind2muscle (Nov 18, 2012)

I love me some dbol:->


----------

